# Tail bitter!!!!!



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Recently Sniper has had some ripped fins, so I purchased some silk plants and got rid of the plastic one causing the problem. Well, after he ripped them he got all funny. He is sooo skittish! He never used to act that way, and now he won't eat, and today I was inspecting his tail, and it looks like he had been bitting it! He runs from his own reflection when he used to flare at me all the time in an instant! What do I do? Now...I have recently purchased another male betta, which he could see. But now I've moved him so he probably can't see him...unless they have good eyesight. I heard once that fish can see like 1 foot in front of them or something to that effect. I'm kinda scarred since he won't eat. Not even his bloodworms!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

cover his tank with a black t-shirt. i had a female who was so skittish, but covering three walls of her tank with a black t-shirt calmed her down.

how many plants are in the tank? some bettas like more, some like less.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I have three in there now.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

and how big is his tank?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

one gallon


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am wondering if his fins get infected from biting. How is his fins. Is has any white cottony or fuzzy stuff on his tail? 

How big is his tank and how often and how much water do you change?

One of my betta also tail biter but his tail grow really fast. I do a lot of water changes though.... For my 2.5 gall i do 1-50% and 1-100% water changes. 

Also i think they need more distractions. More plants, or ''toys'' such as a bottle cap lid, or ping pong ball...I have huge plant in his tank and as soon as i took it off (it was rotten) the same day he bit his tail. 

Sorry posted at the same time


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

His fins are fine in the sense that there is not fuzzy or cottony stuff on them - they're just jagged. I change his 50% of his water once every two weeks (which has been fine up until now). I can try more distractions, but why did this come on so suddenly? I wonder if it is the other betta I got.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

For 1 gall 50% water change every two week not enough...For 1 gall you need to do 1-50% 1-100% water change a week. When did you change his 50%? I recommending to do 100% right now and see it will perk him up. Make sure new water the same temp +-2* as he already in.
If he still lethargic i would recommend to do aquarium salt treatment, unless someone will recommend something else. Give us update.

Also for your other betta you will also need more frequent water changes or it can get sick. How big is his tank?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

His is a one gallon as well, but he is definitely more peppy right now. I'll keep u posted. Thanks 4 your advise.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely more water changes for 1 gall  1-50% and 1-100% a week.
Good luck.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I am pleased to announce that I think Sniper is on the mend.   He still doesn't eat, but he is slllooowwwlllyyy getting more active. I added a tunnel into his tank, and he has been exploring it a bit, but he only goes in halfway (kinda cute). So that is the update for now. Hopefully he will get 100% back to normal soon.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh! And he is not bitting his fins anymore!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So he didn't eat for 7 days. If you saying the he is more active and no visual symptoms on the body i hope he will start eating ....What you feeding them with?

You can try give him frozen blood worms. I don't feed with frozen food but i read a lot of time it really helps. Wear gloves as some people have allergic reactions. Just break off a tiny piece (careful not to overfeed!) of the block they're frozen in and drop it into the tank. It melts instantly..Or you can feed it with clean eyedropper. Break/cut off a small piece of th refrozen food . Let it sit for a minute, then use the eyedropper to feed. 

Good luck. Give us update. Is your other betta doing good?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They can go for a few weeks without food. I had one guy that I got from walmart, he developed columnaris but recovered. He didn't eat for over 3 weeks. Frozen Bloodworms usually work but I have heard soaking their food in garlic juice also helps. I never tried it though.

You can use AQ salt to help combat potential infections from the torn fins, if you want. 1 teaspoon per gallon but don't use it for more then 10-14 days.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you will to treat with aquarium salt you will need to pre mix 1 tso/gall aq salt in 1 gall for the right dosage. 
You will need to do 100% daily water changes. 

Usually recommendation is to qt betta in a small container but since you have 1 gall you can just reduce the water so it easier to do 100% water changes. And you can use 1 gall for a few days. 

Try to feed him today. If he will not eat or if he a little lethargic (sitting on the bottom or hang on the top), or has any physical symptoms on the body definitely use aquarium salt that you probably can find in any pet store. If he will eat and active then I don’t think you need aq salt.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Irri is great...active. Today Sniper finally showed a little interest in food, but he still didn't eat it. I really hope he is on the mend! I am trying to tempt him with bloodworms, but he still refuses them. I don't feel the need to use aq salt at this point. Well, that is my update for now...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

What kind of blood worms? Is it frozen one or freeze dried one? They love frozen one. You can tempt him with that at least until he start to eat.
Thank you for update


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Freeze dried ones. I've never heard of frozen ones before. Where can you get them? I also heard that they like frozen shrimp that you can use on salads-just chop it up real well.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay. I think I have another problem with him. I was changing his water today and noticed I think he is missing some of him scales, and it looked like one was coming off. What does this mean??? Is this normal???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How often do you clean the tank now? my 1 gallons will only every go 3 days max before I clean it. Losing scales, isn't good, however it can be a sign of a sharp plant or ornament. Running pantyhose along plants, and if it runs you know your betta can get hurt by it.

Many skittish bettas end up with missing scales. and ripped fins too! Also, if he'd jumped out of the bowl before, scales can be lost just by being on a counter, or floor - clean or not! 

It took one betta I had 3 weeks before he would eat, when I first got him. After he ate like no tomorrow. If you have minced garlic, take some of the juice with a spoon and soak some pellets in it. Bettas find it hard to resist it! Live foods, as well, which can be found in reptile, pet and/or fish stores. Frozen bloodworms, too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Sena  Also i want to add something. Don't share anything between your second betta and Sniper . In case Sniper has infection and can contaminate your other fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you only have one of something you "need" to use for the other fish, rinse extremely well with hot water and vinegar mix (equal amounts) then rinse with water a few times after


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Things aren't looking so good for my poor Sniper...  I qt him in the cup he came in and added a little aq salt. Not much improvement. I tried soaking a pellet in garlic, but that didn't do any good - he still wouldn't eat. Just now I found him lying flat on his side just below the surface of the water. I got him to rest upright, but he is at a slant like this --> "/" when he is upright. I think I'm losing him!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, he is fairly new, right? He probably came sick. How much salt did you add, and did you dissolve it first? salt that is directly added will burn and 99% chance will kill the fish.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

DISSOLVE THE SALT FIRST!!! I never knew I had to do that!!! My poor baby!!! There is no mention of dissolving it first on the carton!! No, he is not new. I got him a while ago. :'(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

take him out, and into some water from the other betta's tank. Immediately. Stop all treatments, for now, and keep an eye on him. Float him in a warm tank.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, will do!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

tell us how he does in a while, okay?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay. Thanks for your prompt replies!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no problem


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, he is still hanging in there. I have him floating in my heated 10 gallon. He still hasn't eaten anything. I'll probably need to change some of the water today? If so how much?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How big is the container? I say clean it daily, as much as possible without stressing him. I wouldn't force him to eat or anything... but have you tried the garlic juice method?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I have. One problem with Sniper is that he is extremely stubborn! If he doesn't like what you are giving him to eat, he just won't eat it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha ok.... so how long hasn't he been eating?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Over a week at least.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he active or he is lethargic?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had a betta refuse to eat for 3 weeks...eventually, he will get hungry :lol: and will take what you offer!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Senna i think Sniper ate before and then stopped he is not new...
Do you think he need aquarium salt treatment?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know. You could try it... It would help boost the immune system. dissolve it first, remember! In 1 gallon of water. Better have him in a 1 gallon container, easier to control how much you give him. 1 tsp per gallon to start. you can up it to 3 tsp per gallon, slowly! not all at once.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> take him out, and into some water from the other betta's tank. Immediately. Stop all treatments, for now, and keep an eye on him. Float him in a warm tank.


I've stopped the treatments for now. I'm just letting him rest. He is lethargic-just hangs at the top of the cup I have him in.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I just hate to cause more stress by adding salt right now....Maybe add it in a day or so?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

upright, with his nose to the top? Are his fins clamped? and I think that would be a good idea... Just be aware that you will only be able to use the salt for a lesser time now to avoid over-dose.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

a lesser time? as in for a couple hours then change to all fresh water? No, his fins aren't clamped. His nose isn't pointing directly at the top of the water. His back is parallel with the surface of the water. Sometime he rests at a slant though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, we'll see in a couple days then. he may be just recovering from the salt.

A lesser time, as in, instead of 10 days (which is the usual limit) you'll need to do less days because you've technically already did salt treatment


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Got 'cha!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to do daily 100% water changes. Make sure you don't stress him with temperature difference. Make sure new water +-2-4* that he already in.

Aquarium salt has antibacterial /fungal effect.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Update: Sniper is getting a salt treatment, but is still not eating, and he is loosing his color. His belly is turning gray.... Is that normal for a sick betta? He is still floating in my ten gallon, but no improvement is occurring...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

gray bellies are common to internal problems, from what I know. SBD, dropsy, parasites, fluid build up...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not good  Is he bloated? Is his scales raised? If you look from the top is his scales raised?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait is he in your 10 gall with your other betta in?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghengis Khan is bloated, and has a grey belly. But, then again he IS older so he probably won't make it. he's been on epsom - hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I though that he is on aquarium salt?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Sniper is. (if that is the betta to which you were referring)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes. You treated him with aq salt right? Is your other betta also sick? Are they in the same 10 gall tank?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

No, no. They are definitely not in the same tank! Irri (my other male betta) is perfectly happy in his own 1 gallon. I'm currently treating Sniper with aq salt, and he is floating in my 10 gallon. I really hope he pulls through this! He is my first betta!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good luck! has he improved?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, some of his color is coming back. He looks like he is bloated, and he still won't eat. I guess all I can do is do the salt, float him in warm water, and hope he gets better. :/


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If he is bloated you need to do Epsom salt instead of aquarium salt. It the same instructions but Epsom salt though. Is his scales raised? Or he just bloated? I would switch to Epsom salt. Also don't worry to stress him out and especially Epsom salt very mild...Is he lethargic ?

If his scales raised it dropsy if not he probably has internal parasites. I would think for so long that he is sick if he has dropsy he will already show the symptoms.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Internal parasites symptoms: bloated, poop will be white or black and stringy. Well he don't eat so i don't know if you able to see his poo...Also for internal parasites Jungle's Parasite Clear Fizz tabs or API General Cure along with Epsom salt for bloating will help....


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

No, his scales aren't raised. Well, now today he looks better. His belly was huge last night. I know he wasn't fat because he won't eat. What does that API General Cure cure? He did have a tiny black poop when I changed his water yesterday, but it wasn't stringy. Waitttt...before I moved him from his 1 gallon, I did notice a clear stringy something. Does that for an internal parasite symptom?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think he is going to make it...I looked at him and he was lying on his side under the surface of the water. Now, he is not quite, but almost on his side again.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

if his scales raised it dropsy which probably he will not recover. ..if you look from the top and if his body pine coning..i am pretty sure he don’t have a chance and I really recommend just make him comfortable and lower the water so it easier for him to swim to the top…and don’t stress him with water changes 

Not sure what he has. 

But I think when you look from the top you will know what I mean…pine coning 

And if he is not pine coning then it it parasites the option is Epsom salt for bloating and Jungle's Parasite Clear Fizz tabs or API General Cure. 2 tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes and pre mix Epsom salt.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

okay, good news...  his scales aren't raised, so he doesn't have dropsy!  I'm going to get some Jungle's Parasite Clear Fizz tabs and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely get Epsom salt if he is bloated. You need to use it together. Sorry i am at work and don't have time go through all pages i don't remember if someone gave you instructions. 

Epsom salt 1tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes. Pre mix salt in 1 gall jug for the right dosage. Don't afraid to use Epsom salt it very mild and dosage up to 3 tsp/gall so give us update ..

Good luck..


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

He doesn't look bloated anymore, so should i still use Epsom salt?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would use it. It has antibacterial/fungal effect. And he was bloated before. It really mild not going to harm him. And for internal parasites it recommended anyway. Since you wrote that his poop is clear and black stringy... Is he very lethargic? And don’t have any interest to the food?

It my opinion I am not an expert. I think it internal parasites…because of the poop…

There is also antibacterial food to get rid of internal parasites but since he don’t eat I didn’t write it for you..


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I got Sniper started on a Epsom salt/Jungle's Parasite Clear treatment. I mixed the two together and am storing it in a gallon container and just taking some out when I change his water. He was a smidgeon more active this morning, he swam over towards me in his container.  BTW, another symptom he has is that his two front fins are in horrible shape. They are all jagged and shorter than they should be... Is that a symptom of parasites as well? And comparing his eyes with Irri's, they stick out...


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, ANHEL123- What is that food? When I can get him to eat again, maybe I can get him eat it.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh so sorry i have it written down at work. I will be at work tomorrow around 9 am . If you can check the tread or may be someone else can give advice on it. Wow he still alive. How is he acting? Did you try other food. Do you do Epsom salt. What is the symptoms for now? They really love frozen blood worms. Just need to be careful don't overfeed.

I will write about antibacterial food for internal parasites tomorrow morning


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just google Jungle anti-parasite food. Not sure if he will eat it though. If he is not eating he will probably not eat them . If you can i would try frozen blood worms or frozen daphnia.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I got Sniper started on a Epsom salt/Jungle's Parasite Clear treatment. I mixed the two together and am storing it in a gallon container and just taking some out when I change his water. He was a smidgeon more active this morning, he swam over towards me in his container.  BTW, another symptom he has is that his two front fins are in horrible shape. They are all jagged and shorter than they should be... Is that a symptom of parasites as well? And comparing his eyes with Irri's, they stick out...

Sry...I know it's a repeat, but I wanted to answer your question and I didn't want to retype it all.:-D


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor boy. About eyes it probably pop eye. And Epsom salt will also help. How much of the Epsom salt you give him 1 tsp/gall? With 100% daily water changes right?

Two front fins i don't think it related to parasites through. It might be fin rot. I think he is out of nutrition too long. But you need first thing to treat with one that is most fatal...so Epsom salt which still antibacterial i think the choice for now.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Also i would increase Epsom salt up to 2tsp/gall for pop eye


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep, I'm doing 100% water changes daily. I moved him back into his 1 gal., but took everything out and put in a gallon mixture of Parasite Clear and 1 tsp of Epsom salt. But now I'll add another tsp of dissolved Epsom salt. I really appreciate you helping me through all this.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh i wish we can help him. You are doing a big job 

He still refusing to eat? With Epsom salt his eye has to get better. I hope he will pull through. Just really make sure you don't share anything and wash your hand if you have to take care of another fish at the same time. I usually rinse my hands with just water before i feed them. And i wipe with paper towel or napkin, not with used kitchen towel. 

Did you see his poo?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

No, I haven't seen any. I hope he heals here pretty quickly. I hate to see him suffer for so long if he is going to pass away anyway.... you know?

Oh, and he still won't eat! I wonder if I'll loose him from that!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i know it bad to say but i am kind of skeptical. But if i will have this situation i would do the same. I will try to treat. And a lot of time i am just amazed with people like you who try so much..I think you do right thing. I know you don't want to lose him especially you trying so much and want him so much. And it very sad and painful, but he really feel how much care he has. And you will have a lot of experience after that. 

I really would really happy if he could pull through  I don't know what you can feed him with. Did you tried frozen blood worms? I feed my bettas with cooked shrimp (tiny pieces the size of the pellet). 

I guess all we can do just hope. 

Please keep us update. Sorry.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

No, I haven't tried frozen bloodworms because I can't find them. I thought about the frozen shrimp...but I hate to buy a ton of food and it never gets used. Sniper never refused his bloodworms...so I don't know if shrimp would get him to change his mind. I also tried the garlic thing, but no luck.... I guess where there is life there is still hope...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think , well i think because i read a lot that internal parasite is one of the difficult disease to treat... you really do the best..

I don't know if i wrote it before on this post or if you saw the threads about new plant or new fish. If you ever decide to buy a plant or fish, always quarantine it first. New plants can carry disease also. So be careful with anything you put in the tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Should not ask this way but he didn't survive right?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

No, you're fine. Actually, he is still hanging in there.  I found him lying on his side, he's still alive, but unless he drastically changes and starts eating, I highly doubt he is going to last much longer...:'( This is such a stress!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you still have him on Epsom salt try to increase it up to 3tsp/gall . It easier to treat worms if the fish is eating so he can produce waste. Usually the dead worms are passed along with the poop.
By increasing Epsom salt will also help pass the worms out of the system but again it better when fish is eating...

Sorry that you go through this. Also poor little betta  I wish he would eat then it would be easier to get rid of pirisites.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Update: Sniper died this evening, and I already miss him so much! :BIGweepy: Thank you all for your help. I learned a lot from this process, and next time I hope I'll recognize the symptoms and can catch these parasites faster.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So sorry you really did everything you could and right way 
If you will buy another betta make sure you disinfect the tank and everything in the tank. And let us know if you need instructions on disinfections. Just hot water not enough. 
I hope your other little guy will keep you happy.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, instructions would be helpful. What do I need? I eventually want to get another betta.

Irri is a great comfort. (I know that sounds weird, but I moved him to where Sniper was so he can be closer to me. I like having a betta near me. )


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tank sterilizing: Use 10% of the bleach for a minimum of 10 minutes. Wash it very well with warm, hot, warm...lol i am getting paranoid... wipe it make sure no residue left, wash it again and let it stay outside if you can or inside in sunlight for a few days to neutralize the bleach. Rinse it again. I did it before for one of my tank but i rinse it really million times.

Don't bleach rocks, plants etc, anything porous or that can't stand the bleach.

Also don't bake or boil the gravel - explosion can happen. 

I didn't keep anything from the tank when i sterilized my tank. But there are instructions that i read on the forum from someone else who i was talking and who does it for her fish:

Silky plants, they’ll want to use BOILING water. Not hot water but boiling water. Air dry at the end.

Rocks/gravel, plastic plants (not colored rocks, not ''porous'' meaning they don't have holes ,or insect made holes) you can use half and half water and vinegar. Use vinegar and boiling water mix. Leave it for 15 min, stir and rinse very very well with hot tap water, then cold water. Must let the cold water cool down the rocks as they retain heat. Air dry .


----------



## Lynzeelynzee (May 5, 2012)

I bought baby bettas and put them in the same tank. I've had them for 4 months and today they fought. Ones perfectly fine but the other one has no fins at all. So I put him in a different tank. I wanna know what I can do so he doesn't die. Also I wanna know if he's gonna die because I don't understand how they were fine for 4 months and then they fought. He's in pretty bad shape. I really really want him to survive. But he has no fins anymore :/


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You never never put males together. They will kill each other. Betta siamese fighting fish. It will naturally get territorial. Males don't live together. Sorry you learned it hard way. You put female and male only if you want to breed. Females you can put together only minimum group of 4. I never had females but i read even females can be fine for certain period of time and than get territorial and fight.

Is he still eating? Can he swim at all or he just laying on the bottom? I would lower the water in the tank so it will be easier for him to swim to the top for air.

Go to the any pet store and buy aquarium salt. Unscented not iodised aquarium salt. We have it in any pet store.

Pre mix aquarium salt 1tsp/gall in one gall jug. You can use a jug from spring water or even milk. If it from milk make sure you rinse it very well with water. Shake it make sure it dissolved.

Do 100% daily water changes for 10 day. Give us update may be you will need to increase the dose of the aq salt. It can be up to 3 teaspoons /gall.

While you don't have aquarium salt keep his water clean. Do daily water changes. Make sure the new water the same +-2* temp as his. You can let the water stay for 24 hrs this way it will be the same temperature.

Make sure you put water conditioner in with salt. 

If you have stress coat it really good to use it for him right now. I don't remember now i think it Stress coat API. You can use it with water conditioner that you usually put in.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Also for your other fish i would watch it and make sure there is no sign of the infection since they fought. I would also do 50% water change today and 50% water changes tomorrow.
How big is your tank? How many fish do you have in there? If you have more than one and if it males you need to separate them. If you have less than 4 females, or female and male you need to separate them. Because they will get territorial and fight.


----------

